# Help



## Lyndsay1021 (Oct 23, 2014)

I had a drs apt yesterday. I concoeved the first week in Sept but my last period was last week in August They scheduled an ultrasound which to the dr looked like a blighted ovum but she wasn't sure she ordered hGC testing which I have had with a different dr. (They weren't doubling) Currently I'm on a wait and see game but it's killing me. I have had spotting for a couple of weeks on and off. This week pain so intense one day I couldn't leave my bed then the drs appt yesterday, where they did a transvaginal ultrasound, pelvic exam (cervix closed) and a Pap smear. I woke up at 4 AM in horrible pain and some bleeding. Like period bleeding but only when I wiped nothing leaking out. The pain was intense off and on until about 7 when I drifted back to sleep. All day today I have had brown discharge. I have an appointment tomorrow and one more Saturday to complete the third round of hGC levels but I just want answers or advice or something. If anyone has anything please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry, Lyndsay, that you are going through this confusing & painful time. Was it yesterday's ultrasound that led the doctor to indicate to you it was a blighted ovum? I'm sorry I have no answers for you. Try to keep yourself as calm as you can & rest as much as you can. For now, you're pregnant for all you know & I hope that you make it through with a healthy baby. Sorry, I know from experience that the pain & spotting & bleeding can be so confusing & difficult. But remember, almost nothing you do will change the outcome, so it's best to just follow your body's lead & try not to add undue stress to an already stressful situation. :Hugs


----------

